# Tiger



## dodo (4 Dec 2009)

Just wondering what people think of the mess he has got himself into.
He is a great golfer maybe the best of all, time will tell if he beats Jack's 18.
I really thought he was inflatable thought he would have known better than to get himself into this awful place that he so much hate's been in, others would be glad of the publicity  but Tiger so much keeps to himself that he must be going mad with the attention.
He has so much kept himself to himself so much that reporters do be afraid to ask him anything that he might find annoying,such as the spitting incident that nobody seemed to ask him about all afraid to ask yet no issues asking Serigo.
I do feel sorry for his wife not for him .


----------



## VOR (4 Dec 2009)

As the Guardian newspaper said:
SURELY 'RICH MAN WHO PLAYS GOLF DOESN'T CHEAT ON WIFE' WOULD BE MORE NEWSWORTHY?


----------



## galleyslave (4 Dec 2009)

I'd say he's feeling below par alright since this issue with the birdies came to the fore. H'ell be lucky if this is a close shave, but I'd say he's wedged himself into a corner for sure. He definitely needs to drive on and putt some positive spin on things.


----------



## Sconhome (4 Dec 2009)

Should have known the "Just do it!" attitude would backfire.


----------



## TarfHead (4 Dec 2009)

dodo said:


> I really thought he was inflatable ..


 
Now I have an mental image of Rachel Uchitel trying to '_inflate_' him  !


----------



## callybags (4 Dec 2009)

galleyslave said:


> I'd say he's feeling below par alright since this issue with the birdies came to the fore. H'ell be lucky if this is a close shave, but I'd say he's wedged himself into a corner for sure. He definitely needs to drive on and putt some positive spin on things.


 
He's been through a rough time. He needs to keep a fair way from the media and draw a line in the sand.


----------



## ney001 (4 Dec 2009)

Personally - I think whatever somebody gets up to in their own time is their own business famous or not, it's really an issue between him and the wife. That said............ how feckin stupid do you have to be to video it? & why do they always pick the cocktail waitresses who have bedded famous people before, to they really think that they are going to be discreet?.

That level of wealth breeds boredom, these guys live in a bubble and assume that they are untouchable so it's always mildly amusing for the rest of us when they fall off their perch! 

What about the other Woods - that feckin eejit assaulting the new girlfriend what a tool!


I'm sure there will be quite a few of these doing the rounds but here goes - Q. What's the difference between a Cadillac Escalade and a golf ball? Tiger Woods can drive a golf ball 400 yards.


----------



## daithi (4 Dec 2009)

after all the hooha with Thierry Henry and Tiger Woods I hope for Gillette's sake Roger Federer keeps out of trouble..

daithi


----------



## Firefly (4 Dec 2009)

Tiger Wood


----------



## haminka1 (4 Dec 2009)

to be honest - who bloody cares? and why? 
i mean, OK, people like their gossip. people like reading this kind of stuff from time to time, but how about choosing the appropriate media? daily mail, star or any other tabloid would be OK but why does this kind of crap make headlines in "more serious" media such as cnn, irish times or irish indo ... 
anyway, let's put it like that - tiger is a golfer. golfers are people who spend their lives out there on the grass. who else does? cows, sheep, rabbits - and we all know how promiscuous these species are so why be surprised about him?


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Dec 2009)

Firefly said:


> Tiger Wood


 
Now, *that* is funny!


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Dec 2009)

Jesper Parnevik isn't particularly impressed with Tiger..........

[broken link removed]


----------



## Pique318 (4 Dec 2009)

What happened to discretion with a bag of coke and a few hookers ?


----------



## Ancutza (4 Dec 2009)

Elin Nordegren is hoping for commercial success with her new range of designer golf clubs.  Apparently they are the _only_ clubs that can beat Tiger.


----------



## Vanilla (4 Dec 2009)

Well, you Wood, wouldn't you. I mean, he certainly keeps a lethal weapon in the bedroom alright...oh sorry, was that a different thread?


----------



## RMCF (4 Dec 2009)

And the big question is:

Why does anyone care? Does it affect you? No. Let him do whatever he wants.

Sad society we live in, where so many live their own lives by the lives of 'celebrities'.


----------



## Lex Foutish (4 Dec 2009)

RMCF said:


> And the big question is:
> 
> Why does anyone care? Does it affect you? No. Let him do whatever he wants.
> 
> *Sad society we live in, where so many live their own lives by the lives of 'celebrities'*.


 
And have you heard some of the names they give their children?


----------



## RMCF (5 Dec 2009)

Lex Foutish said:


> And have you heard some of the names they give their children?



Who?

The celebrities or those that worship the celebrities?


----------



## Lex Foutish (5 Dec 2009)

Those who worship them.


----------



## Abbica (7 Dec 2009)

Best headline, think it was Metro before it all was confirmed of his infidelity, "Tiger not out of the Woods yet"! Brilliant.


----------



## michaelm (7 Dec 2009)

dodo said:


> I do feel sorry for his wife not for him .


Ditto.  Nike may be sorry they ever got into bed with Tiger.


----------



## Teatime (7 Dec 2009)

Tiger woods has changed his name to lion cheetah


----------



## demoivre (7 Dec 2009)

RMCF said:


> And the big question is:
> 
> Why does anyone care? Does it affect you? No. Let him do whatever he wants.



+1. I couldn't care less if he's having an affair with Jim Furyk.


----------



## Teatime (7 Dec 2009)

demoivre said:


> +1. I couldn't care less if he's having an affair with Jim Furyk.


 
Jim Furyk obviously doesn't care because yesterday he won his first tournament in 2 years when he won the Chevron World Challenge. McDowell who came second had replaced Tiger.

We discussed this over a few pints the last day - if I was the World No.1 golfer and had it all and gorgeous women were throwing themselves at me constantly, would I be able to resist?? I'll be honest and say I dont think so!! It would be rude not to...Don't tell Mrs Teatime I said that though....


----------



## Sconhome (8 Dec 2009)

So does what goes on tour, really stay on tour??


----------



## Tinker Bell (8 Dec 2009)

'Fraid so. Team Tiger are equally guilty. After all, someone there facilitated the adultry. Booking rooms, paying for flights, getting clingy girls away. But most of all, the fawning public for believing such a load of baloney. Do people not realise that to get to the top you've got to be ruthlessly ambitious. Look at the first word here "ruthlessly". 
Main Entry: *ruth·less* 
Pronunciation: \ˈrüth-ləs _also_ ˈru̇th-\
Function: _adjective_ 
Date: 14th century
*:* having no pity *:* merciless, cruel <a ruthless tyrant>
— *ruth·less·ly* _adverb_ 
— *ruth·less·ness* _noun_ 
The soft smile, ready handshake, doting husband, beaming father merely swell the coffers of anotherwise run of the mill bloke. The hype that ropes people into adoring everything that "sports personalities" do is incredible. The herd mentality takes over after SKY has done the initial puffing. Jeez! The fact that the guy can roll small balls into holes better than most should not lead to deified status.


----------



## Firefly (8 Dec 2009)

I can just hear the shouts and subsequent laughter every time Tiger hits a ball from now on....."Get in the hole!!"


----------



## Squonk (8 Dec 2009)

Woman rushed to hospital from Woods’ home
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34323757/ns/sports-golf


----------



## Pope John 11 (13 Dec 2009)

michaelm said:


> Ditto. Nike may be sorry they ever got into bed with Tiger.


 
Nike kept pestering him to 'Just do it' & he certainly did, in fact he has hit several double & tribble bogeys since.



daithi said:


> after all the hooha with Thierry Henry and Tiger Woods I hope for Gillette's sake Roger Federer keeps out of trouble..
> daithi


 
Gillette kept telling him, that their product was 'The best a man can get', however I don't think Tiger believed them.

I believe that both Nike & Gillette are looking to distance themselves from Tiger Woods. However I've heard that Durex are looking to agree a new commercial deal with Tiger.


----------



## RMCF (13 Dec 2009)

Whats the difference between Tiger Woods and Santa?

Santa stops after 3 Ho's.


----------



## Caveat (13 Dec 2009)

He he he (ho ho ho?)


----------



## Lex Foutish (13 Dec 2009)

How many black women was Tiger involved with?

None as far as I know.

[broken link removed] 

This is the guy who dressed Fuzzy Zoeller down for being a perceived racist and, the following morning, Fuzzy lost his $1m contract with K-mart! 

From Wikipedia........

_Zoeller is often jokingly critical of his colleagues on the golf course, for instance, asking "Where are the windmills and animals?" on a newly designed golf course, or heckling __Craig Stadler__, saying, "Nice __clods__, Stadler. Did you get those at a __Buster Brown__fire sale__?"[1] For much of his career, Zoeller was most famous for waving a white towel in mock surrender from the fairway of the 72nd hole of the __1984 U.S. Open__, after __Greg Norman__ holed a long putt on the 72nd green to tie Zoeller for the tournament lead. At the end of the 18-hole playoff the next day between Norman and Zoeller (which Zoeller won by a whopping 8 strokes), Norman waved a white towel himself, returning the joke._
_But at the 1997 Masters tournament, Zoeller made an off-hand remark regarding __Tiger Woods__. After finishing tied for 34th place with a score of 78, Zoeller, referring to the following year's Master's Club Champion's Dinner, for which the defending champion selects the menu, said, "He's doing quite well, pretty impressive. That little boy is driving well and he's putting well. He's doing everything it takes to win. So, you know what you guys do when he gets in here? You pat him on the back and say congratulations and enjoy it and tell him not to serve __fried chicken__ next year. Got it." Zoeller then smiled, snapped his fingers, and walked away before turning and adding, "or __collard greens__ or whatever the hell __they__ serve."[2] __K-Mart__ and __Dunlop__ ceased sponsoring Zoeller after the incident.[3][4]_
_"I know Fuzzy, and it was obvious to me that he was attempting to be funny," number-one ranked golf pro __Tom Lehman__ said. "He probably would have said the same thing to Tiger's face and they both would have yukked it up...[But] it wasn't the best timing, and it wasn't in good taste. It's not appropriate."[2]_
_"I've been on the tour for 23 years and anybody who knows me knows that I am a jokester," Zoeller said. "It's too bad that something I said in jest was turned into something it's not. But I didn't mean anything by it and I'm sorry if I offend anybody. If Tiger is offended by it, I apologize to him, too. I have nothing but the utmost respect for Tiger as a person and an athlete."_
_Zoeller later offered an apology directly to Woods, which Woods accepted.[5]_
_Zoeller's endorsement value quickly turned around, and he continues to be one of the most popular professionals on the __Champions Tour__. On June 1, 2009, he launched a new venture, "Fuzzy's Ultra Premium Vodka."[6]_

Would Fuzzy have lost his contract if he'd had sex with more than ten black women? Probably.

Is Tiger Woods a racist?

Answers on a postcard please............


----------



## MandaC (13 Dec 2009)

Can I just ask.....I was speaking to a (male) friend about Tiger and his opinion was that all men would do it if they could get away with it.  Not talking Tiger standards, just if a gang of blokes were away that they would have a one night thing (even if they were married or coupled)  if they thought it would never be discovered.  And especially if they were in Tigers shoes, as Teatime above says, not sure they would be able to resist all those gorgeous women.  I personally think Tiger has shown his true colours and is a sleazebag. He has embarrassed his wife in front of the world for no reason.  If they were not getting on, just leave and then who cares what he does.

I was adamant that most men would not, even if they would never be found out, but that if they were happy in their own relationships, there would be no need to. 

What do other guys think


----------



## Caveat (13 Dec 2009)

MandaC said:


> Can I just ask.....I was speaking to a (male) friend about Tiger and his opinion was that all men would do it if they could get away with it.



Maybe all men like him. 

I wouldn't.  It's not simply that I'm happy in my relationship (which I am) nor is it about 'need' IMO. It's about control and respect.  I have been in positions where I could have taken advantage of offers/situations but didn't because I knew I would regret it and would be unable to look my wife in the eye again.  It's a primal urge and like resisting punching someone out of anger or something, it must be controlled.


----------



## Teatime (14 Dec 2009)

Caveat said:


> Maybe all men like him.
> 
> I wouldn't. It's not simply that I'm happy in my relationship (which I am) nor is it about 'need' IMO. It's about control and respect. I have been in positions where I could have taken advantage of offers/situations but didn't because I knew I would regret it and would be unable to look my wife in the eye again. It's a primal urge and like resisting punching someone out of anger or something, it must be controlled.


 
Oh come on Caveat, you dont know whether you would or not. Look I don't know who your favourite porn star is but imagine you, a black man, has just come from behind to win the Augusta Masters (again) in a dramatic finish with some lad shouting "You the Man!!" every time you lashed your ball towards the hole...and later that night, your favourite porn star comes to your room (again) and tells you she wants to re-create your favourite blue scene, with her girlfriend, are you telling me that you don't get out Big Bertha and drive it...etc etc... or do you say "Oh not for me, happily married, please control your primal urge, early night for me, cup-o-tea and brack etc..."
Jaysus I am all excited just writing it...


----------



## Caveat (15 Dec 2009)

I thought you needed thistles and rain to get excited anyway? 

Although if you're that rich I can guess that can be easily arranged.


----------



## Complainer (15 Dec 2009)

Teatime said:


> Oh come on Caveat, you dont know whether you would or not. Look I don't know who your favourite porn star is but imagine you, a black man, has just come from behind to win the Augusta Masters (again) in a dramatic finish with some lad shouting "You the Man!!" every time you lashed your ball towards the hole...and later that night, your favourite porn star comes to your room (again) and tells you she wants to re-create your favourite blue scene, with her girlfriend, are you telling me that you don't get out Big Bertha and drive it...etc etc... or do you say "Oh not for me, happily married, please control your primal urge, early night for me, cup-o-tea and brack etc..."
> Jaysus I am all excited just writing it...


Perhaps Cav doesn't have a favourite porn star?


----------



## levelpar (15 Dec 2009)

> Can I just ask.....I was speaking to a (male) friend about Tiger and his opinion was that all men would do it if they could get away with it


 
Sorry to disappoint you but most men would if a beautiful woman or not so beautiful offered herself on  a plate  ( assuming that they could get away with it .

 It's fairly common knowledge  that many golfers on Spanish golfing trips often hunt in packs and being out of sight , out of mind takes over.


----------



## LDFerguson (15 Dec 2009)

Happily married for twelve years and never strayed, although to be fair, "lovely girls" aren't exactly flinging themselves at me every time I walk out of my house.  But I think the trick is to accept that drink, women and opportunity are a lethal combination and if you want to remain faithful, bail out *before* the three mix.  If you see a situation arising where you and the lovely girl are likely to be left alone and pi$$ed in the hotel residents' bar, bail out before it gets to that point.


----------



## Teatime (17 Dec 2009)

levelpar said:


> It's fairly common knowledge that many golfers on Spanish golfing trips often hunt in packs and being out of sight , out of mind takes over.


 
Is that right levelpar? interesting. Hows your own golf game?

Caveat, I hear Jessica Simpson is the latest on Tiger's list. Soon he will have the full 18.

It's not all bad though - Tiger was today named 'Athlete of the Decade' voted on by the Associated Press.


----------



## levelpar (18 Dec 2009)

> Is that right levelpar? interesting. Hows your own golf game?


 

Not getting much of it lately, the golf ,I mean


----------



## csirl (21 Dec 2009)

How come this story isnt getting much coverage in Europe?


----------

